# How do ya'll pkg your soap?



## soap1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am really looking for a new way to pkg my soap. I Love the cigar band label, but soap still curing when I wrap it and before long the bands are loose and falling off...I want something really unique..something very professional looking.nobody in my area does soap and if I could find my niche I might just make it selling soap, but have not found that niche yet..about to cut the size of my bars down so I can sell them for $4, that might make folks try them, at the craft fairs around here, folks come to eat,,,maybe I need a food booth!! LOL!!


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Sep 23, 2010)

Why not just hold off on wrapping them until they're actually cured?


----------



## soap1 (Sep 23, 2010)

well, I usually am pushing it for time, will wrap at 4 week cure and it NEVER fails, they shrink more in the next few days before a show...


----------



## cwarren (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been working on this too.. google   
maybe boxes.. ? I saw some cute ones.. 

me I'm working on labels I can make myself now .. but not sure thats what I want.. I also started a F/B page so friends and family (( Testers ))
can comment and help me decide..


----------



## agriffin (Sep 23, 2010)

go to Flickr.com and search soap packaging...there are some great ideas.


----------



## fasanis100 (Sep 23, 2010)

I pack my CP soaps with handmade paper that I get from Africa.  I do not wrap the whole soap in order to let customer to have an idea of the soap and the scent.  But I've seen in the Internet some nice packaging designs using handmade paper.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2010)

I know a couple of soapers that had their soap boxes made here> http://www.boxcoop.com/bath_body.htm?gc ... 6wodenF74Q


----------



## paillo (Sep 23, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I know a couple of soapers that had their soap boxes made here> http://www.boxcoop.com/bath_body.htm?gc ... 6wodenF74Q



i've tried shrink wrap, cellophane, cigar wraps. and have found that regardless, people want to pick up every bar and smell it. i've tried packaging every one but a display item, but that hasn't been as successful as the simple cigar bands -- at least at shows. then, if someone buys one, i wrap in pretty tissue paper and/or a simple sandwich bag. but am reallly, really hoping to find some better solution.... have looked at glassine bags online, they're really cheap, but the shipping makes it totally not worth the price. would love to hear what others are doing!


----------



## Deda (Sep 23, 2010)

I have wrappers printed, then I wrap my soaps like little presents.
I used to use a cigar band, but it skeeved me out when some would pick them up to sniff and practically SHOVE the bar up their nose.  Ewww.
My wrappers aren't cheap, but they're effective and protective, I think they're pretty.


----------



## GardenGirl (Sep 23, 2010)

Your soap wrappers ARE pretty, Deda.


----------



## lily (Sep 23, 2010)

There  are good ideas here : http://www.flickr.com/groups/soappackaging/pool/


----------



## dubnica (Sep 23, 2010)

I like cigar bands, because people can smell and see the soap.  I also started to use a lot of organza bags...love them!  They are especially great for round bars or bars with some kind of design.


----------



## lily (Sep 24, 2010)

That's what I use too (organza bags). My customers love them too. And the packaging is pretty easy. I put my label inside the bag with the soap and voilà... !


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 24, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I also started to use a lot of organza bags...love them!  They are especially great for round bars or bars with some kind of design.


How do you keep the organza bags from being shop worn, getting smudged or getting crumblies in it?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 24, 2010)

I use organza bags as well.  For the store they are naked inside and I'm using bags just big enough to hold a bar of soap (3x5) with the label inside.  For my wholesale accounts I shrink wrap with the top & bottom open to breath and then put them in the organza bags.  In my area the organza bag has really become a signature and makes my business recognizable.

Deda I love your packaging!  Are you getting the whole wrapper printed or just the label portion and then wrap your soap with other paper that you have bought?


----------



## lily (Sep 24, 2010)

With organza bags, the soaps must be very well cured. Also, you are right, they can look "dirty" very easily if there is too much manipulation. When I go to a market sale, I pack them very carefully and leave a bit of space between them. I use tissue paper (papier de soie) between each "kind" not to mix the scents. 

In general, I keep my soaps in shoe boxes with holes on the top and on the sides, and pack them  in the bags only when I have an order.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 24, 2010)

lily said:
			
		

> With organza bags, the soaps must be very well cured. Also, you are right, they can look "dirty" very easily if there is too much manipulation. When I go to a market sale, I pack them very carefully and leave a bit of space between them. I use tissue paper (papier de soie) between each "kind" not to mix the scents.
> 
> In general, I keep my soaps in shoe boxes with holes on the top and on the sides, and pack them  in the bags only when I have an order.


I see. That makes sense, thank you. I was just thinking if I schlepped all my soaps in organze bags from market to market, they would get shop worn pretty quickly.


----------



## soap1 (Sep 24, 2010)

WOW!! Thanks guys, that flickr site is unreal.....makes me drool over all the pretty soap packaging,,,some folks go all out, and are so talented! I believe a pretty unique package will sell the soap, and after they use the soap they will return for more!! In my area of north Louisiana its just hard to get someone to pay the price for a bar of handmade soap! very frustrating!


----------



## unmouton (Sep 24, 2010)

Just wanted to add I currently use fat quarters of reclaimed vintage fabric to wrap my soap in. It comes in lots of stripes, polka dots, and pretty calicos, it's cheap, and it is a nice way to up-cycle. It breathes well, and if you choose nice groupings of colors, it looks really fun and bohemian when on display. I've left soaps in the wrap for more than a year, unwrapped them, and they're still good to go  It increases the price of a bar more than a box, but the customer it attracts is well worth the extra few cents!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been looking at fun soap packaging, though I am far far far off from that. I can't help it, it's all so pretty!  I love the idea of paper and cigar band packages, like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/azursoleilorganics/7835390686/in/pool-soappackaging

or clear cellophaned in a custom soapbox. Or perhaps for a special gift, the paper wrapped soap in a nice box, like a penny box or something.  

My question is, how have you determined which packaging methods work best for you in terms of attracting buyers, either at shows or if you sell on consignment in a gift shop, or have your own shop, or whatever. And do you sometimes use different packaging for the same soaps depending on the venue? If so, why?


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bumping this one, just wondering if anyone wants to answer the questions I put forth here: 



melstan775 said:


> I've been looking at fun soap packaging, though I am far far far off from that. I can't help it, it's all so pretty!  I love the idea of paper and cigar band packages, like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/azursoleilorganics/7835390686/in/pool-soappackaging
> 
> or clear cellophaned in a custom soapbox. Or perhaps for a special gift, the paper wrapped soap in a nice box, like a penny box or something.
> 
> My question is, how have you determined which packaging methods work best for you in terms of attracting buyers, either at shows or if you sell on consignment in a gift shop, or have your own shop, or whatever. And do you sometimes use different packaging for the same soaps depending on the venue? If so, why?


----------



## msalex28a (Jan 13, 2013)

My soap packaging is always changing because one I keep finding new ideas and 2 I can never make up my mind. At craft fairs I do the cigar band. I think people like to look touch and feel what they are getting. I scoped out some of the other soap vendors and there was one lady who used white tissue paper with a label. It was pretty but I want to see what I'm getting. (My opinion) As far as selling online on etsy I use brown packaging paper and wrap it up and use all different kinds of bakers twine to dress it up. All though now I just bought washi tape and might try that instead of the twine. 

Ofcourse I want to change all my cigar labels now because I can't make up my mind.


----------



## msalex28a (Jan 13, 2013)

I also saw online on a blog a woman has one soap on a dish for each fragrance and has the ones for the customers to buy in a muslin bags. Her soaps are beautiful.
http://jenorasoaps.blogspot.com/


----------



## HutCar92 (Jan 13, 2013)

I personally like the cigar style packaging. Mine are that style that I print on cardstock, then cut and wrap the bars with it using the ingredient label to seal it. I wanted to try boxes, but I do decorative soap with different tops and such and I feel this would hide my product. I thought about doing plastic boxes too but then realized those would end up in a land fill, where my paper labels would too but those break down faster. I found packaging to be the worst part about having a business. I think if I placed my soaps in a shop somewhere I would do boxes tho, because other wise the labels would get torn and the soap beat up. So I guess it really depends like someone else said about what you are doing with your soap!


----------



## Body_Basics (Jan 13, 2013)

I am taking graphics communication at school and we have a fully functioning commercial level print shop, We can do all types of printing. I plan to make some great packaging labels and might even do a small Avon type of book for my products. 

For as packaging ideals it depends on what route you want to go. Do you want it to look like walmart commercial stuff with boxes and plastic wrapping or do you want it to have the hand crafted unique look?

I guess the main thing is price, what are you willing to pay? you just said you wanted to lower your sell price to $4, with that it will be hard to add fancy packaging and still keep your bars at $4. I will try my hardest to keep my bars, Made by me or consigned from others to sell in my store at $5, $6 is a stretch but if the bar has $$$ oils in it I can try and see if my customers are willing to pay. But for the most part I think $5 is a market average.


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 13, 2013)

Is it necessary to wrap all one's soaps basically the same? I'm thinking about having 3 main groups of soaps: 1) natural color and essential oils, non-vegan, 2) colored soaps with fragrance oils, non-vegan and 3) vegan. I was thinking about packaging them differently to make the difference more visual, but am afraid it might make my table at craft shows look "tacky." I was thinking about maybe a paper cigar band on one, 2) fabric band tied with twine on one, and maybe tissue paper on one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Body_Basics (Jan 13, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Is it necessary to wrap all one's soaps basically the same? I'm thinking about having 3 main groups of soaps: 1) natural color and essential oils, non-vegan, 2) colored soaps with fragrance oils, non-vegan and 3) vegan. I was thinking about packaging them differently to make the difference more visual, but am afraid it might make my table at craft shows look "tacky." I was thinking about maybe a paper cigar band on one, 2) fabric band tied with twine on one, and maybe tissue paper on one. Any suggestions?



I think its ok to have them different. One thing I will not do that I see some do is There lemon berry bar soap is packaged or wrapped this way when you buy it then whenever you go and buy more there in something different. I think you should brand your products, keep the look of the soap and packing basically the same for long as you can, I know with swirls and what not its impossible but i mean like it should smell the same feel the same and please be the same color batch after batch. This make me the customer more at ease that you know what your doing, you have a recipe that your following that is tested and proven. Your not just in your kitchen slapping stuff together.

For as packaging try to keep it the same so your name, that bar, that look becomes a brand, You want to brand your self. If you keep changing it how am i going to know what to look for? I might not know what it is called but if it is branded and enough people know about it all i got to do is say or Google is " you know that yellow and red lemon bar soap, that be in that white and gold ribbon with the curls at the end? people will know what im talking about.

So don't just throw your soaps into anything, Think it out first Then stick with it for as long as you can.


----------



## squigglz (Jan 13, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Is it necessary to wrap all one's soaps basically the same? I'm thinking about having 3 main groups of soaps: 1) natural color and essential oils, non-vegan, 2) colored soaps with fragrance oils, non-vegan and 3) vegan. I was thinking about packaging them differently to make the difference more visual, but am afraid it might make my table at craft shows look "tacky." I was thinking about maybe a paper cigar band on one, 2) fabric band tied with twine on one, and maybe tissue paper on one. Any suggestions?



I think different packaging can be just fine! Different packaging on the same types of soap can look a little haphazard (in my opinion-I was making cigar bands for a loaf of my soap and ran out of one pattern halfway through and had to switch. They still look nice, but to me it looks like they should be different somehow lol), but what you're describing could be quite nice and a good visual way to tell which soaps I'd want. If I wanted a soap with EO, you could just say 'The ones with the bands have essential oils, the vegan soaps are wrapped with that green paper, and the fragranced and colored soaps are in the blue paper' or something similar. That would make things easier for the shopper to kind of zero in on what they want instead of having to read every label ^^


----------



## Paintguru (Jan 13, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Is it necessary to wrap all one's soaps basically the same? I'm thinking about having 3 main groups of soaps: 1) natural color and essential oils, non-vegan, 2) colored soaps with fragrance oils, non-vegan and 3) vegan. I was thinking about packaging them differently to make the difference more visual, but am afraid it might make my table at craft shows look "tacky." I was thinking about maybe a paper cigar band on one, 2) fabric band tied with twine on one, and maybe tissue paper on one. Any suggestions?




I'm no expert, but my thought to make life easier on you and to more easily communicate your different soap versions would be to do paper cigar bands on all 3, but make the paper different colors.  That way, if someone asks, you say "the blue one is essential oils, the green one is vegan", instead of aving to explain the packaging details.  Just a thought.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think slightly different is fine, as long as the whole grouping is identifiable as one brand. I might go with just cigar bands now, because they can be so pretty.  I don't know, I have eons to decide. But since I'm not quite able to make my first batch yet and am excited, I am just busying myself with other aspects of soaping.  I love the Jenora soaps, thanks for posting that link!


----------

